# French posture in Afghanistan



## Frank S. (Oct 4, 2009)

Subtle rearrangement of molecules...
As of November '09, the French are reorganizing into the Lafayette Brigade, in the same provinces they were tasked with previously: Surobi and Kapisa.
It will comprise two reinforced GTIAs (combined arms battle groups). One will be primarily manned by the 13th BCA (mountain troops), the other by the 2nd REP. 

Each GTIA will include, in addition to his staff, a support component (artillery, engineering, communications, health, etc.) and three combat companies. In total, six companies of combat should be deployed. 
Limited though it may seem, it indicates a more agressive posture, as opposed to past security operations (from my bedroom thousands of miles away)... Looks like they are getting ready for Spring..?


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh good then they will have firearms for sale " Firearms for sale, dropped once, never shot!"

I joke! I joke!!!!


----------



## pardus (Oct 4, 2009)

The French Military are hard corps, they are hampered by a fucked up populace and normally their govt, they will kick ass if given the chance.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 4, 2009)

FFL is one badass group of soldiers IMO...


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 4, 2009)

The 2nd REP FFL, is a tough airborne unit that will kick ass if given the chance!


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 4, 2009)

I was joking! I know they have some really bad ass units and people!


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 4, 2009)

08steeda said:


> I was joking! I know they have some really bad ass units and people!



Nay fookin' worries! We got thick skin and humor as much as the next pueblo... 

And yes, I got five different types of cheese in my fridge. S'truth!


----------



## AWP (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't know about their effectiveness overall, but the French units have stood and fought (Germany....pay attention here, this is what war is about).

I remember seeing some FFL guys in a DFAC on Bagram and made the comment at the time that there was rubble awaiting a grid coordinate. The mountain troops....their berets look funny, but I wouldn't tell them that.  I have an aversion to getting my ass beaten down.

And your women....do they tailor their uniforms? ;)


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 4, 2009)

Free - I always thought the German's kicked-butt! To bad that their political leaders are all castrated eunuchs!!!!  I would guess the German Troops are all chomping at the bit to be let loose!!! To bad!!!


----------



## AWP (Oct 4, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Free - I always thought the German's kicked-butt! To bad that their political leaders are all castrated eunuchs!!!!  I would guess the German Troops are all chomping at the bit to be let loose!!! To bad!!!



They could be the world's greatest soldiers, but their political climate (and from what I've witnessed even the uniformed leadership) is very risk-adverse, and excuse-oriented. Kunduz is going down the shitter and they are just watching.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 4, 2009)

Free - What a shame!!!

I mean is it time to just pack up and GTFO or what? I am personally getting tired of having you and all the other US service members in harms way!!! Especially if it will end up going down hill!

I truly Pray that this is all worth the heavy cost!!!! DO you believe we are doing good there? Are you all making a difference that will be a lasting difference?

I hope so! I worry about you all there in AO!


----------



## AWP (Oct 4, 2009)

Is Afghanistan worth it? Yes. Will we make our sacrifices count towards our desired end state? I just don't know.

A few years ago I had to brief, an informal 5 minute deal, a group of NATO officers headed by a Luftwaffe O-6 equivilent. When I was done, everyone in the room was subjected to his harangue about hiw this was our (the US) war and he and Germany were only there because of NATO and if we (the US...see the theme here?) wanted to do X or Y or Z then we could pay for it and they could run it. He then lectured us on the economic cost of Germany's participation in OEF and how they didn't want to be there, but they were because of NATO (that was the theme I guess). The collection of coalition officers (US, UK, Canada, Australia, Netherlands, France) had a variety of expressions on their faces, none of which were positive. I've heard similar stories concerning Army leadership.

So maybe at the platoon and company level they have what it takes. Their leadership though.....


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 4, 2009)

Free- I am glad your positive. It is encouraging. I have never questioned or have never wavered in faith of our boots on the ground. Your views reinforce that! Thx

As for what you observed! All I can say is WOW and WTF!!! I pray Germany does not ever have their own 911. Are they really that shallow? What the fudge!!!


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 5, 2009)

6 year enlistment in the FFL and one long tough-ass course before you get to don the _Kepi Blanc._ (And if I remember, the age cut-off is 40.)


----------



## varsity (Oct 5, 2009)

The title of this thread confuses me.  Does that actually mean something?  :confused:


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 5, 2009)

In France, certainly. Sarkozy's definitely bucking public opinion on this one.
Elsewhere, we'll see.


----------

